# why is my eircom bb wireless connection not showing in list



## tinal (14 Mar 2008)

Hi All

I have been using my eircom bb wireless connection without any problems for a year or so but for the last couple of days it is no longer showing in my list of "available connections"...Any ideas of how I can get it back would be gratefully apprecaited..Im currently logged on through one of the unsecured connections on the list..

thanks in advance 
tina


----------



## Technologist (15 Mar 2008)

Well, first, you might want to consider not using one of those unsecured connections, somebody could be reading your files right now. Also, it's technically illegal to use someone else's broadband without permission and you could get into trouble for it. 

The most likely reason you cannot see your own network is that since you got your wireless broadband, more people in your neighbourhood have done the same (including the potential scammers/spammers with unsecured 'honeypot' networks) and they're operating on the same channel as you.

Try changing your wireless network to a different channel, say 3 numbers away from where it was.


----------



## limerickred (15 Mar 2008)

Hi,i had the exact same problem myself last night.I just turned off the power switch at the back of the router for a few seconds and then back on again.My connection appeared again in the "available connections list" straight away.


----------

